# Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core. Should we ask the Haigue and U.N. to rule



## GreatestIam

Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core. Should we ask the Haigue and U.N. to rule on the free world’s first duty to the world.  Should we declare war against this immoral ideology?

Our collective leadership must lead by honor. Honor demands the first duty of all free people be to do their best to ensure that all the people of the world enjoy the same level of freedom that they enjoy. This is irrefutable, in terms of morality.

Freedom can only be enjoyed in a moral society.

The Hague and U.N. must rule on the duty of the free world to humanity, and decide if it is better to have all these little wars that disrupt our cities and countries, or declare a real ideological war against the barbaric and non-progressive ideology that the Eastern hordes are trying to force down the Wests throat.

As usual, religions are trying to grow themselves by the sword. A redirection is in order and quite necessary if peace is to be achieved.

We, the collective of the free world, must move the war to one of words that judge the ideologies for their moral worth, and seek to live by the best one. That verdict will determine the will of the free world as to which direction we free people wish the world to evolve to; in terms of the limits of freedom and the duty of free people.

The free world has forgotten that its first duty to the world is to work to have the whole world share in that freedom.

A war of words tends to kill fewer people than the murderous religious insurgencies we now suffer.

I think our legislators ought to consider such a strategy.

Do you?

Regards
DL


----------



## Frank'sRules

Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.


----------



## TNHarley

Frank'sRules said:


> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.


 Todays "liberalism" is like a religion all its own. Yep, even the delusional part.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TNHarley said:


> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Todays "liberalism" is like a religion all its own. Yep, even the delusional part.
Click to expand...



 It sure isn't liberal like it used to be, either.


----------



## GHook93

Frank'sRules said:


> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.



All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!

I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.

Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.


----------



## Pogo

GreatestIam said:


> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core. Should we ask the Haigue and U.N. to rule on the free world’s first duty to the world.  Should we declare war against this immoral ideology?
> 
> Our collective leadership must lead by honor. Honor demands the first duty of all free people be to do their best to ensure that all the people of the world enjoy the same level of freedom that they enjoy. This is irrefutable, in terms of morality.
> 
> Freedom can only be enjoyed in a moral society.
> 
> The Hague and U.N. must rule on the duty of the free world to humanity, and decide if it is better to have all these little wars that disrupt our cities and countries, or declare a real ideological war against the barbaric and non-progressive ideology that the Eastern hordes are trying to force down the Wests throat.
> 
> As usual, religions are trying to grow themselves by the sword. A redirection is in order and quite necessary if peace is to be achieved.
> 
> We, the collective of the free world, must move the war to one of words that judge the ideologies for their moral worth, and seek to live by the best one. That verdict will determine the will of the free world as to which direction we free people wish the world to evolve to; in terms of the limits of freedom and the duty of free people.
> 
> The free world has forgotten that its first duty to the world is to work to have the whole world share in that freedom.
> 
> A war of words tends to kill fewer people than the murderous religious insurgencies we now suffer.
> 
> I think our legislators ought to consider such a strategy.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Regards
> DL


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Todays "liberalism" is like a religion all its own. Yep, even the delusional part.
Click to expand...


There is no "today's Liberalism".

Liberalism is liberalism -- period.  The fact that some wags can't figure out what it means on them.


----------



## Frank'sRules

GHook93 said:


> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
Click to expand...

All religion is the same, dogma.


----------



## rdean

Kill the gays.

Kill people wearing two types of materials.

Kill people who eat crab.

Kill the adulterers.

OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".


----------



## GHook93

rdean said:


> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".



Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.

Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Todays "liberalism" is like a religion all its own. Yep, even the delusional part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no "today's Liberalism".
> 
> Liberalism is liberalism -- period.  The fact that some wags can't figure out what it means on them.
Click to expand...



Ah, so what you are saying is that it is on the ideological endangered species list.

 Thanks for the confirmation.

 What do you call yourself, then?


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Todays "liberalism" is like a religion all its own. Yep, even the delusional part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no "today's Liberalism".
> 
> Liberalism is liberalism -- period.  The fact that some wags can't figure out what it means is on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so what you are saying is that it is on the ideological endangered species list.
Click to expand...


Not atoll.  We invented this country and wrote its Constitution, and it's still breathing. 
For now at least.  Although sometimes its breathing is almost as obstructed as a human creamsickle on a debate stage.




Dogmaphobe said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.



Presuming you mean "edumacation", yer welcome.




Dogmaphobe said:


> What do you call yourself, then?



A linguistic archconservative who insists that words be respected.


----------



## The Pipe

GreatestIam said:


> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL




To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.


----------



## GHook93

The Pipe said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
Click to expand...


It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!


----------



## GHook93

The Pipe said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
Click to expand...


Here is the best one! It brings out the full nature of the demonic text.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core."

It’s not being ‘honest,’ it’s being dishonest, bigoted, ignorant, and wrong.


----------



## The Pipe

GHook93 said:


> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
Click to expand...


Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.


----------



## GHook93

The Pipe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
Click to expand...


I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.


----------



## The Pipe

GHook93 said:


> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
Click to expand...


No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.


----------



## GHook93

The Pipe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
Click to expand...


They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.


----------



## The Pipe

GHook93 said:


> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.
Click to expand...


I will wager without watching the video that the quotes are out of context and without reference to a context. Can you not find some hateful, horrible statements from the Huly Bawble and present them out of their context and therefore imply they are the words of madmen? Who gives a red rosy rat's ass? End result: You basically want these brown people rounded up and killed. You are scared of them and you want them destroyed like an infestation of cockroaches. You are the cancer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The Pipe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will wager without watching the video that the quotes are out of context and without reference to a context. Can you not find some hateful, horrible statements from the Huly Bawble and present them out of their context and therefore imply they are the words of madmen? Who gives a red rosy rat's ass? End result: You basically want these brown people rounded up and killed. You are scared of them and you want them destroyed like an infestation of cockroaches. You are the cancer.
Click to expand...

And having watched such videos one can confirm that the quotes are indeed out of context and without reference to a context; nothing but lies, bigotry, fear, and hate.


----------



## Unkotare

The Pipe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will wager without watching the video that the quotes are out of context and without reference to a context. Can you not find some hateful, horrible statements from the Huly Bawble and present them out of their context and therefore imply they are the words of madmen? Who gives a red rosy rat's ass? End result: You basically want these brown people rounded up and killed. You are scared of them and you want them destroyed like an infestation of cockroaches. You are the cancer.
Click to expand...









Another radical leftist defining people by the color of their skin. Typical.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

An


Unkotare said:


> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will wager without watching the video that the quotes are out of context and without reference to a context. Can you not find some hateful, horrible statements from the Huly Bawble and present them out of their context and therefore imply they are the words of madmen? Who gives a red rosy rat's ass? End result: You basically want these brown people rounded up and killed. You are scared of them and you want them destroyed like an infestation of cockroaches. You are the cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another radical leftist defining people by the color of their skin. Typical.
Click to expand...

d too stupid to understand that Islam is an ideology.  


Does the idiot defend any OTHER ideology in this same fashion?


----------



## esthermoon

GHook93 said:


> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
Click to expand...

Well to be honest Christians killed so many people in the past centuries.
Plus the Bible is full of violence! 
I read many passages from the Bible and some of them were so violent and cruel...
Obviously that does not mean all Christians are evil or the Bible per se is evil.
But you can say the same about Muslims and their Koran


----------



## GHook93

esthermoon said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to be honest Christians killed so many people in the past centuries.
> Plus the Bible is full of violence!
> I read many passages from the Bible and some of them were so violent and cruel...
> Obviously that does not mean all Christians are evil or the Bible per se is evil.
> But you can say the same about Muslims and their Koran
Click to expand...


Always the liberal response. Christians did the crusade and the Bible has violent stories.

(1) The Crusades were 1000 years ago and were a direct response to the Muslim Caliphates the took over the entire Middle East, parts of the Balkans, Western Asia, North Africa and Iberian Peninsula. s.

They would have kept going if the Franks didn't kick their asses.

All the land they took thru forced conversion, ethnically cleansed the native population and took the native women as 2nd, 3rd etc wives. Heck Mohammad practiced this sex slavery often.

Nowadays, Christian countries are the best, most humane and tolerant countries on the globe, as opposed to the least humane and most intolerant Muslim countries.

(2) The Bible (and Torah) was written by many people many years  apart. The violence is in the stories and not commandments. They are used for symbolism not as commands to commit violence. The Ten Commandments dictate how we should treat each other. Big difference liberal

To the contrary the Koran was written by one psychopath. A child molester, rapist, mass murder, bigot, jingoistic, intolerant, genocidal war lord (Mohammad was all of these things). Much different then turn the other cheek, help thy brother, extremely compassionate and kind, love thy enemy and who died a horrific death for our sins in Jesus (note: I am not Christian).

The later violent and war commanding verses (which nullify early so called peaceful verses) are are direct commandments to it's followers. To be a good Muslims you must follow these violent commandments.

TO BE A GOOD MUSLIM YOU MUST ESTABLISH SHARIA LAW ACROSS THE GLOBE!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

GHook93 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to be honest Christians killed so many people in the past centuries.
> Plus the Bible is full of violence!
> I read many passages from the Bible and some of them were so violent and cruel...
> Obviously that does not mean all Christians are evil or the Bible per se is evil.
> But you can say the same about Muslims and their Koran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always the liberal response. Christians did the crusade and the Bible has violent stories.
> 
> (1) The Crusades were 1000 years ago and were a direct response to the Muslim Caliphates the took over the entire Middle East, parts of the Balkans, Western Asia, North Africa and Iberian Peninsula. s.
> 
> They would have kept going if the Franks didn't kick their asses.
> 
> All the land they took thru forced conversion, ethnically cleansed the native population and took the native women as 2nd, 3rd etc wives. Heck Mohammad practiced this sex slavery often.
> 
> Nowadays, Christian countries are the best, most humane and tolerant countries on the globe, as opposed to the least humane and most intolerant Muslim countries.
> 
> (2) The Bible (and Torah) was written by many people many years  apart. The violence is in the stories and not commandments. They are used for symbolism not as commands to commit violence. The Ten Commandments dictate how we should treat each other. Big difference liberal
> 
> To the contrary the Koran was written by one psychopath. A child molester, rapist, mass murder, bigot, jingoistic, intolerant, genocidal war lord (Mohammad was all of these things). Much different then turn the other cheek, help thy brother, extremely compassionate and kind, love thy enemy and who died a horrific death for our sins in Jesus (note: I am not Christian).
> 
> The later violent and war commanding verses (which nullify early so called peaceful verses) are are direct commandments to it's followers. To be a good Muslims you must follow these violent commandments.
> 
> TO BE A GOOD MUSLIM YOU MUST ESTABLISH SHARIA LAW ACROSS THE GLOBE!!!
Click to expand...

Always the conservative response: ignorance, stupidity, and hate. 

Fact: not all Muslims are ‘terrorists.

Fact: Islam is not a ‘terrorist religion.’

Fact: the actions of a few are not ‘representative’ of an entire class of persons, to ‘argue’ otherwise fails as a composition fallacy.

Fact: to take aspects of a religion out of context in an effort to discredit that religion is to lie.

Fact: Islam is no better or worse than any other religion, it is just as false as any other religion, it is a creation of man just like Christianity, Judaism, or any other faith.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

esthermoon said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to be honest Christians killed so many people in the past centuries.
> Plus the Bible is full of violence!
> I read many passages from the Bible and some of them were so violent and cruel...
> Obviously that does not mean all Christians are evil or the Bible per se is evil.
> But you can say the same about Muslims and their Koran
Click to expand...



The difference here, is that when Christians misbehave, they aren't following the teachings of Jesus.  When Muslims kill and rape, they ARE following the teachings of the murderous warlord they follow.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well to be honest Christians killed so many people in the past centuries.
> Plus the Bible is full of violence!
> I read many passages from the Bible and some of them were so violent and cruel...
> Obviously that does not mean all Christians are evil or the Bible per se is evil.
> But you can say the same about Muslims and their Koran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always the liberal response. Christians did the crusade and the Bible has violent stories.
> 
> (1) The Crusades were 1000 years ago and were a direct response to the Muslim Caliphates the took over the entire Middle East, parts of the Balkans, Western Asia, North Africa and Iberian Peninsula. s.
> 
> They would have kept going if the Franks didn't kick their asses.
> 
> All the land they took thru forced conversion, ethnically cleansed the native population and took the native women as 2nd, 3rd etc wives. Heck Mohammad practiced this sex slavery often.
> 
> Nowadays, Christian countries are the best, most humane and tolerant countries on the globe, as opposed to the least humane and most intolerant Muslim countries.
> 
> (2) The Bible (and Torah) was written by many people many years  apart. The violence is in the stories and not commandments. They are used for symbolism not as commands to commit violence. The Ten Commandments dictate how we should treat each other. Big difference liberal
> 
> To the contrary the Koran was written by one psychopath. A child molester, rapist, mass murder, bigot, jingoistic, intolerant, genocidal war lord (Mohammad was all of these things). Much different then turn the other cheek, help thy brother, extremely compassionate and kind, love thy enemy and who died a horrific death for our sins in Jesus (note: I am not Christian).
> 
> The later violent and war commanding verses (which nullify early so called peaceful verses) are are direct commandments to it's followers. To be a good Muslims you must follow these violent commandments.
> 
> TO BE A GOOD MUSLIM YOU MUST ESTABLISH SHARIA LAW ACROSS THE GLOBE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always the conservative response: ignorance, stupidity, and hate.
> 
> Fact: not all Muslims are ‘terrorists.
> 
> Fact: Islam is not a ‘terrorist religion.’
> 
> Fact: the actions of a few are not ‘representative’ of an entire class of persons, to ‘argue’ otherwise fails as a composition fallacy.
> 
> Fact: to take aspects of a religion out of context in an effort to discredit that religion is to lie.
> 
> Fact: Islam is no better or worse than any other religion, it is just as false as any other religion, it is a creation of man just like Christianity, Judaism, or any other faith.
Click to expand...



Are you somehow under the impression that your utterly endless repetition of the exact, same banalities somehow masks the fact that you are absolutely ignorant of the subject matter?

Stupid people are unable to see any differences between two different things simply because they place them in the same category. Intelligent people can see distinctions, and claiming Islam is no different than other  religions is tantamount to saying there is no difference between a badger and a bunny rabbit simply because you call them both mammals.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

GHook93 said:


> Always the liberal response.




 Or, at least the useful idiot portion of the left that calls themselves liberal even as they have been conditioned to defend the least liberal ideology on the planet.

 I think we need some new terms, myself, because liberal is the one thing they most definitely are not. They are authoritarian, they hate free speech, they are utterly conformist and they wouldn't recognize an actual liberal principle if it smacked them along side their stupid little faces.


----------



## GHook93

The Pipe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to find. The demonic book is filled with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty safe to conclude you've never been within 100 yards of any Islamic text, much less read any of it. Ye will reap what ye sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own a copy of it. Typical lib with his head in his ass. I give you the proof you asked for and you don't address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, little man, you did not give any proof. You linked a video. If you own a copy, offer up some of those inflammatory quotes that will persuade us that the Islamic religion is immoral and evil. Otherwise, cap your cakehole, sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all quoted in the video! It's irrefutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will wager without watching the video that the quotes are out of context and without reference to a context. Can you not find some hateful, horrible statements from the Huly Bawble and present them out of their context and therefore imply they are the words of madmen? Who gives a red rosy rat's ass? End result: You basically want these brown people rounded up and killed. You are scared of them and you want them destroyed like an infestation of cockroaches. You are the cancer.
Click to expand...


You would lose that bet.


----------



## frigidweirdo

GreatestIam said:


> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core. Should we ask the Haigue and U.N. to rule on the free world’s first duty to the world.  Should we declare war against this immoral ideology?
> 
> Our collective leadership must lead by honor. Honor demands the first duty of all free people be to do their best to ensure that all the people of the world enjoy the same level of freedom that they enjoy. This is irrefutable, in terms of morality.
> 
> Freedom can only be enjoyed in a moral society.
> 
> The Hague and U.N. must rule on the duty of the free world to humanity, and decide if it is better to have all these little wars that disrupt our cities and countries, or declare a real ideological war against the barbaric and non-progressive ideology that the Eastern hordes are trying to force down the Wests throat.
> 
> As usual, religions are trying to grow themselves by the sword. A redirection is in order and quite necessary if peace is to be achieved.
> 
> We, the collective of the free world, must move the war to one of words that judge the ideologies for their moral worth, and seek to live by the best one. That verdict will determine the will of the free world as to which direction we free people wish the world to evolve to; in terms of the limits of freedom and the duty of free people.
> 
> The free world has forgotten that its first duty to the world is to work to have the whole world share in that freedom.
> 
> A war of words tends to kill fewer people than the murderous religious insurgencies we now suffer.
> 
> I think our legislators ought to consider such a strategy.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Regards
> DL



Well the same could be said for Christianity too. I mean, some of the stuff Christians do, some of the stuff in the Bible, like killing adulterers and whatnot, isn't exactly moral, is it?


----------



## GreatestIam

Frank'sRules said:


> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.



So are any institutions or governments who pass any law.

We cannot live without rules and laws though but should not settle for the immoral laws that religions offer.

Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

GHook93 said:


> Frank'sRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, all religion, is the enemy of liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All religions are not, nor should they be treated, the same!
> 
> I am not Christian but I believe Christian promotes a good moral compass of respecting and caring for others, be charitable, but work hard and try not to have to rely on others.
> 
> Islam is a death cult that cherish pillaging, rape, murder and forced conversions.
Click to expand...


No argument that religions should all be judged on their individual  moral merit.

How do you get that Christianity is that much better when they, like Islam, promote homophobia and misogyny?

Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

rdean said:


> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".



Most Abrahamic cults only have superficial differences but the blood thirstiness of Islam is unsurpassed by other religions.

Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

GHook93 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
Click to expand...


"There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."

It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.


Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

The Pipe said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core.
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, if you are honest, you will provide us concrete examples from the text of Islam that proves your assertion that Islam's ideology is immoral. Chances are, you've never even had a peek.
Click to expand...


Sure I have. Have you?


You do know that Islam is anti-freedom of speech and also promotes child brides and FGM. Right?

Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core."
> 
> It’s not being ‘honest,’ it’s being dishonest, bigoted, ignorant, and wrong.



Is thinking that to force young children to be child brides is good, wrong headed thinking?

Is thinking that to force young children to be  suffer FGM is good, wrong headed thinking?

Regards
DL


----------



## GreatestIam

frigidweirdo said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us be honest. Islam’s ideology is immoral to its core. Should we ask the Haigue and U.N. to rule on the free world’s first duty to the world.  Should we declare war against this immoral ideology?
> 
> Our collective leadership must lead by honor. Honor demands the first duty of all free people be to do their best to ensure that all the people of the world enjoy the same level of freedom that they enjoy. This is irrefutable, in terms of morality.
> 
> Freedom can only be enjoyed in a moral society.
> 
> The Hague and U.N. must rule on the duty of the free world to humanity, and decide if it is better to have all these little wars that disrupt our cities and countries, or declare a real ideological war against the barbaric and non-progressive ideology that the Eastern hordes are trying to force down the Wests throat.
> 
> As usual, religions are trying to grow themselves by the sword. A redirection is in order and quite necessary if peace is to be achieved.
> 
> We, the collective of the free world, must move the war to one of words that judge the ideologies for their moral worth, and seek to live by the best one. That verdict will determine the will of the free world as to which direction we free people wish the world to evolve to; in terms of the limits of freedom and the duty of free people.
> 
> The free world has forgotten that its first duty to the world is to work to have the whole world share in that freedom.
> 
> A war of words tends to kill fewer people than the murderous religious insurgencies we now suffer.
> 
> I think our legislators ought to consider such a strategy.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Regards
> DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the same could be said for Christianity too. I mean, some of the stuff Christians do, some of the stuff in the Bible, like killing adulterers and whatnot, isn't exactly moral, is it?
Click to expand...


I agree but we have brought Christianity to heel while Islam is still as barbaric as it was when invented by Mohammad.

Regards
DL


----------



## Unkotare

GreatestIam said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."
> 
> It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.
> 
> ....DL
Click to expand...




Who is "they"?


----------



## GreatestIam

Unkotare said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."
> 
> It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.
> 
> ....DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they"?
Click to expand...


the definition of they

Regards
DL


----------



## Unkotare

GreatestIam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."
> 
> It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.
> 
> ....DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the definition of they
> 
> Regards
> DL
Click to expand...








To whom do you refer when you use the word "they" above?


----------



## GreatestIam

Unkotare said:


> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the gays.
> 
> Kill people wearing two types of materials.
> 
> Kill people who eat crab.
> 
> Kill the adulterers.
> 
> OK, that's what Christians want.  But that's OK.  Muslims actually mean it.  Christians are only "kidding".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."
> 
> It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.
> 
> ....DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the definition of they
> 
> Regards
> DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To whom do you refer when you use the word "they" above?
Click to expand...


Seriously?

Regards
DL


----------



## Unkotare

GreatestIam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreatestIam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Christians show tolerance of others, they are against gay marriage. Big difference. There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays. In fact pretty much every Christian country protects the rights of gays.
> 
> Islamic countries persecute and murder hays for being gay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There is not a Christian country in the world (outside of backwards Uganda) that persecutes gays."
> 
> It seems that the U.S. belies your statement as they helped fund the Ugandan legislation.
> 
> ....DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the definition of they
> 
> Regards
> DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To whom do you refer when you use the word "they" above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Regards
> DL
Click to expand...






Seriously


----------



## yiostheoy

There are 3 great thinking systems on this planet of ours --

1 - religion,

2 - philosophy,

3 - science.

This is the order in which they evolved.

Religion is ancient and wicked.

Philosophy evolved in ancient Greece to dispel superstition and the iron grip of religion in Athens.

Science was an outgrowth of Philosophy with Galileo and his telescope, the first natural philosopher to use a precision instrument to gather data before hypothesizing.

The world would probably be a better place without any religion.

Islam is no worse than any of the other major dozen or so.

It is no better either.

There is no way to get rid of a popular religion other than to let it run its course and become extinct on its own.


----------

